# Mature D&D group seeking one more player



## Cullyn (Jul 17, 2006)

Group of players in the Elyria/LaGrange area looking for one more player to fill out an RPG group.  We play most games d20 including D&D and Spycraft and are looking for a mature player to fill out our roster.  We usually play every other Saturday starting in the late afternoon and going until evening and we're all in our 30s.  If you're at all interested feel free to conatct me at cullyn[at]comcast[dot]net.


----------

